# waiting for mum to put all the ironing away upstairs!!!



## dogtired




----------



## Mogdog

How cute! ....what is her name/age?


----------



## dogtired

Thank you, her name is Maple and she will be 15 weeks on Wed. she has always just sat at the bottom of the stairs and is quite happy to wait, as long as she gets a belly rub  Every time I pass her I must rub her belly!!! she is a nut!!  but we love her xxx


----------



## tessybear

She is adorable!


----------



## frankalison

Awwwwwww how cute is she.


----------



## curt3007

So cute x


----------



## MillieDog

That is so cute and patient too 

Do you think you could fill out a bit more into on your profile and cockapoo info? Its nice to see 

No worries if you don't.


----------



## dogtired

Yep, will do Julie, I am still fumbling around this web site!! I wanted to have a personal avatar and a PitaPata but couldn't manage that either!! I guess you can't teach a old dog new tricks!! :violin: Will sort my profile out soon: eek:xxx


----------



## MillieDog

I've managed the avatar. Failed on the PitaPata 

It took me a while to get used to the site, I'm a bit hopeless at new things !


----------



## ali-s.j.

There's a thread from Kendal on pitapata - even I managed to do it!


----------



## dogtired

Oh thanks, will give it a try x


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Maggie, Maple is lovely and what a lovely name. Dont be fooled by avatars and pita patas I've needed loads of help with both ... and photos etc .. Have nt got a bl...y clue


----------



## jools

I'm same as Karen, tried to do pita pata so many times and failed so now i give up - But Maple is a real sweety - hope Dexter learns to wait at the bottom of the stairs - he is just so cheeky - he just follows us up (even though we tell him to wait - little monkey)!!!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

awww gorgeous :love-eyes: xx


----------



## Mez-UK

oh my how sweet Maple is, its a super name. Wont be long before she climbs the stairs!


----------



## ali-s.j.

We have a stair gate half way up (stairs turn and double back) but have put a barrier at the bottom as Izzy tumbled down them yesterday, after waiting for me to come down. She's fine


----------



## dogtired

:hug: I hope Izzy is ok poor thing, they do get under your feet when they are so young. How many weeks is she? x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh she's fine  She was 9 weeks on Monday. I'd forgotten how you have to take big moon steps in case they're under your feet when you walk 
Is your user name because of the early days of having Maple home? - I'm dog tired after 2 5am mornings! :laugh:


----------



## Lisao

Aww she is gorgeous, do you mind if I ask where you got her from?


----------



## lady amanda

oh what a cuite patootie!


----------



## dogtired

Yep how did you guess!!! ( Sorry that was in response to Ali's question) And the answer to Lisa's question, we found her on the Preloved site she was for sale from a lovely lady called Joyce Vincent at Four Winds Poodles Chorley Lancs. She is a licensed breeder of miniature poodles and Cockapoos.xxx


----------



## Lisao

Great thank you I will look her up, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Helenhaj

dogtired said:


> Yep how did you guess!!! ( Sorry that was in response to Ali's question) And the answer to Lisa's question, we found her on the Preloved site she was for sale from a lovely lady called Joyce Vincent at Four Winds Poodles Chorley Lancs. She is a licensed breeder of miniature poodles and Cockapoos.xxx


Hi
We have been looking at purchasing a puppy from Joyce I just wondered what opion was out there regarding four winds?
Thanks


----------

